# Atlas O or Gargraves track?



## Jesse (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm looking to switch from Lionel tube track to Atlas O or Gargraves but were wondering if there was a big difference in performance between the two? I have Lionel, Williams, MTH/Railking, K-Line, and Atlas O engines and various rolling stock. I'm also looking to use Ross Custom Switches at some point as well. Thoughts?


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_What ever you choose, go with the Ross switches.
I have a loop of both Gargreaves and Atlas. What I found was that Atlas made a radius
that I needed when the others didn't. I also got a good price on a bulk of used track.
You may want to consider that.
Performance wise I don't see any. Though magnatraction does not work on Atlas track.
So you will have to decide if you need that feature. 
I'm sure other will chime in also.
_


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gargraves will match better with the Ross switches. The ties and the mating pins are the same.

You can get transition joiners (Atlas #6096) to go from Ross to Atlas, but Ross says you can just use the standard Atlas joiner.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I went with all Ross track and are very happy with my choice.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

At some point I'm going to replace all my Fastrack with GarGraves and Ross switches. I seen some guys use both GarGraves and Atlas together depending on what they need it for.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I am using Gargraves track with Ross Custom switches and like the set-up very well. Still using some O gauge track with my Gargraves track. One quick note about Gargraves track & Ross track; the curves are not 100% same size, 042 is slightly larger curve in Gargraves track then Ross track. However you can use Gargraves track pins with Ross track and they fit very well.

Ross switches work better with my MTH steam engines then any other brand I have used currently. You may have to cut the Ross switch to fit your track or cut the ties at the side of the switch by the switch motor.

Gargraves track & switches work well with Williams before Bachmann, have not tried any WBB(Williams by Bachmann) engines with Gargraves switches.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

When I first started building my current layout, I knew I was going to need a lot of new track. I didn't want to use tubular track so I investigated Gargràves (which I had a lot of), MTH ScaleTrax and Atlas O. 

I chose the Atlas O track because it is a sturdy track system to run my heavy steam locomotives on. I also liked the flat rail head it has. I used the Atlas turnouts for a uniform look and have had no problems at all with them since I installed them 14 years ago. The trains run smooth as silk and very quiet too. 

Any track system will work well, but I like the look and performance of the Atlas O 21st Century Track System.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I have always liked the look of Atlas O plus it doesn't rust. Also I like the slightly wider radius curves of Atlas.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I know that either Gargraves or Ross track can by bought in curve sizes up to 120 inches. Also Gargrave curves or straights can be used as flex track if you know how, with the plastic track ties just cut the connectors underneath that run between the ties.

Not sure about Atlas curves how far they go up in size, or if they have a flex track.

Lee Fritz


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Spence said:


> I went with all Ross track and are very happy with my choice.


So did I.

I like the spiked rails versus the attachment method that Gargraves uses. It is more expensive but worth it.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

One thing about assembling either Gargraves or Ross track that took me a long time to find out. When assembling the track sections there should not be a gap between sections.

This is accomplished by inserting the track pins correctly. The pins have a raised bump in the middle of the pin. You press the pin into one section of the track you want to connect until the bump is inside the opening of the rail. Then put the other section together. In this way there will not be any gaps between track sections.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

My only issue with Ross and Gargraves is the width of the ties and the spacing. Atlas is quite expensive, but since my track is outside, I chose the Atlas. Gargraves makes an outdoor track too with stainless rail and plastic ties. Again, the ties are a bit large. The one advantage to Gargraves' method of dovetailing the rail to the tie is that it is stronger. If ballasted, the only difference is the missing fasteners that Ross uses. 
Don


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Another thing to consider is the availability of the track you want. Atlas was having shipping issues a while back, so I am not sure if they have all the track you will need. Atlas has their track made in China.

I know that either Gargraves or Ross has the track in stock, or will custom make it and may take a couple of weeks for a custom run, as they produce the track here in the USA.

Lee Fritz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If money is no object, I like Atlas track and Ross switches as a nice combo.


----------

